# i got new wheels 19x8.5



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks sick dude! Details on rims?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG man that looks soo nice u beat me to it that's the rims I'm getting also but 18x8.5 but well done man 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

**** those are clean! Good choice.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

What are the exact specs F/R?
What size tires?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> [/URL] cruze 007 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man do u mean not to go lower then 30 offset because you said not bigger then 30 what that mean 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

My wheels are et 35 ill get a shot of the back its flush, the rear arches are the body if you want to stary messing up the arches to fit in a 25 offset its most likely more trouble than its worth

Whees are 19x8.5 et 35 all around 225/35 achilles should have gone with a 215/35

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cant wait to get mine by the end of January. Then all I need is to lower mine ^_^


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Cant wait to get mine by the end of January. Then all I need is to lower mine ^_^


What wheels are you getting

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> What wheels are you getting
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Styluz M537 Satin Black. They have them listed in our blot pattern, and have a set of 17's on a Cruze on their web-site. The 17's look a little small, but the 18's should fit perfectly.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Styluz M537 Satin Black. They have them listed in our blot pattern, and have a set of 17's on a Cruze on their web-site. The 17's look a little small, but the 18's should fit perfectly.


go 18s,17s are too small unless you run 50 series and up tires


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good! Looks almost VIP style, except without the ridiculous stance. Not like we can stance a Cruze anyhow, although somebody's going to try.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jack, moar pics!

And don't forget to resubmit for car of the month.


----------



## nielboy (Dec 8, 2012)

God that's low. Nice wheels & great job blacking out the whole front nose.

What'd you use to black out the grill...plastidip or you get it painted?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nielboy said:


> God that's low. Nice wheels & great job blacking out the whole front nose.
> 
> What'd you use to black out the grill...plastidip or you get it painted?


plasti dip,im going to order the holden grill soon


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> plasti dip,im going to order the holden grill soon


Did u take the grille off or just tape it all up and sprayed it on the car 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the wheels. I'd probably stick with stock size wheel/tire, mostly because dropped cars are soon road rash cars around here. I'm not a fan of the stretched look, but looks are debatable, and I do like the over all look of the car.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> I like the wheels. I'd probably stick with stock size wheel/tire, mostly because dropped cars are soon road rash cars around here. I'm not a fan of the stretched look, but looks are debatable, and I do like the over all look of the car.


1.i dont scrap anywhere i can bet my roads are worse than yours
2.the tires arent stretch at all a 225 fits on a 8.5 wheel with no stretch
3.thanks you






who evers in for more pics here they are







[/URL] cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]sorry for crappy pics i spend all my money i earn on car parts,this is after a fresh detail with chemical guy products


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Jackkaroo I'm going to copy your front grill been waiting to see if anyone did it sorry lol. Btw your car looks sickk man keep it up.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.i dont scrap anywhere i can bet my roads are worse than yours
> 2.the tires arent stretch at all a 225 fits on a 8.5 wheel with no stretch


Meh... Differences of opinion. Dirt roads and snow drifts don't go well with dropped cars. I consider an 8.5 wheel too wide for a 225 tire, but that's the great thing about opinions, doesn't really matter. Either way you have a good looking car that you like.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> Meh... Differences of opinion. Dirt roads and snow drifts don't go well with dropped cars. I consider an 8.5 wheel too wide for a 225 tire, but that's the great thing about opinions, doesn't really matter. Either way you have a good looking car that you like.:th_dblthumb2:


Oo ya i dont have any dirt or snow in sunny socal, just potholes and speedbumps to worry about and thats whats great about cars its your personal art that only you have to enjoy

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Hey Jackkaroo I'm going to copy your front grill been waiting to see if anyone did it sorry lol. Btw your car looks sickk man keep it up.


I copied pntballer lol, its easier if u pull the grill off

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.i dont scrap anywhere i can bet my roads are worse than yours
> 2.the tires arent stretch at all a 225 fits on a 8.5 wheel with no stretch
> 3.thanks you


Out in LA where I used to live, that front end would get destroyed by speed bumps, lol. Looks good though. I like it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I finalized everything for my set of rims, I'm picking them up on the 11th, and could have them installed the same day If I get lucky. Otherwise I will have pictures up on the 18th-19th.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Well, I finalized everything for my set of rims, I'm picking them up on the 11th, and could have them installed the same day If I get lucky. Otherwise I will have pictures up on the 18th-19th.


Sweettt, now you need coils

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Sweettt, now you need coils
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


That wont be until summer unless I get a job =/

The only downside to having parents who don't support you upgrading the performance of your car, the whole "you're going to start racing everywhere and die in a crash or something" is starting to get boring. Why cant they see that I just want a nice show car ._.


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

is your cruze black granite metallic or blue topaz metallic?? i cant tell.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice Jak


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Vaux said:


> is your cruze black granite metallic or blue topaz metallic?? i cant tell.


imperial blue 2011 color


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.i dont scrap anywhere i can bet my roads are worse than yours
> 2.the tires arent stretch at all a 225 fits on a 8.5 wheel with no stretch
> 3.thanks you
> 
> ...


Where did get your clear markers on your front bumper 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Where did get your clear markers on your front bumper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Klearz

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like how the bottom grill is removed. Going to try it. Since I have an Eco, won't I get CELs if I do though?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> I like how the bottom grill is removed. Going to try it. Since I have an Eco, won't I get CELs if I do though?


I believe so, at least from what other people have said.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

so clean man! looks sick


----------



## Travis (Oct 15, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> [/URL] cruze 007 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late bump. Can anyone tell me what the wheels in the original post are? they are phenomenal and much better than anything else i have found in 5x105.


----------



## TURBO_GM (Dec 3, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> 1.i dont scrap anywhere i can bet my roads are worse than yours
> 2.the tires arent stretch at all a 225 fits on a 8.5 wheel with no stretch
> 3.thanks you
> 
> ...


Wheel fitment looks perfect! Looking to put some 18x8.5 Rotiform Wheels on my Cruze and bags. How much clearance do you have on the inside? would your offset work with bags?

thanks


----------

